# Spinning and Dyeing



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

This all started out as a "oh no, I ruined my fiber" experience. I thought I had been a little too aggressive in cleaning the fleece I was given. Turns out it may have been a combination of that and and not so good fleece to start with. LOTS of second cuts and neps. I was determined to get something out of it though. Hours of hand picking the neps out, carding and re-carding, then taking it off the drum carder with a diz and still picking neps out. 

Spun it (still picking neps out - do you sense a theme here?) This yarn will pill, I am sure. I have no clue what it will end up as in a finished project. 

BUT - Here's the fun! I found a ChemKnits tutorial on "breaking" Wilton food colors. I am a professional cake decorator - I have dozens of Wilton cake gel colors! So I followed the tut with Wilton brown. I LOVE THE RESULT. a tonal orange/beige.

Now to decide what to do with it.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Wonderful!


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Your finished orange tonals are very attractive. Good job. A couple suggestions for spinning yarn that will not pill as easily. 1 Spin the singles slightly tighter. 2 Then you can ply slightly tighter. 3 Ply more evenly. 4 Doing a 3 ply instead of a 2 ply will make a big difference. These are things I've learned from many years of spinning, but my heart goes out to you for dealing with all those neps. That shearer definitely did not know what he/she was doing.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

crivitz said:


> Your finished orange tonals are very attractive. Good job. A couple suggestions for spinning yarn that will not pill as easily. 1 Spin the singles slightly tighter. 2 Then you can ply slightly tighter. 3 Ply more evenly. 4 Doing a 3 ply instead of a 2 ply will make a big difference. These are things I've learned from many years of spinning, but my heart goes out to you for dealing with all those neps. That shearer definitely did not know what he/she was doing.


Thank you, I appreciate the tips! I am still so uneven with 2 ply, and I am afraid to venture into 3 ply. I am taking a plying workshop at the 2019 Michigan Fiber Fest in August and really looking forward to it.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

oops - double post


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

You did a beautiful job despite the neps. Not being a spinner, I’m not sure what neps are but it sounds like they are pesky.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Well done! Worth the effort.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful color, and no neps to be seen in the yarn! I go past the cake decorating aisle with my Joanne or Michaels coupons, thinking I'll get some Wiltons coloring, but haven't done it yet.....


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

The colors are gorgeous. And your spinning perfect.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

All your hard works paid off. You have beautiful yarns.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You did a beautiful job despite the neps. Not being a spinner, I'm not sure what neps are but it sounds like they are pesky.


Neps are like tribbles.
????


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Food coloring is fun to dye with but be aware that it will fade and wash out.... be sure to set the color with white vinegar and cold water .You were brave and bold to salvage the fleece ( been there done that).Very lovely color


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Color and yarn look beautiful. Your perseverance paid off. I came across a new idea today. Not for your successful yarn. I would use something that didn't turn out quite as well. You take a small length of roving, roll into a cake, put in a glass jar. Spray on essential oils you enjoy and you have a potpourri that looks and smells to your liking. They were selling for 8.00. No more knocking the loose stuff off my nightstand checking the clock. All kinds of interesting glass jars or fancy porcelain boxes from thrift store. Lid keeps it from dispersing til you want it. Add more scent whenever it fades. We all end up with bits and pieces of wool to use up in some way. I am going to glue shells or fake jewel to the lids of mine.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I play with less than perfect fleece, spin lumpy (textured) yarn with all the second cuts. Some fall out, most stick. Ply with something stronger and finer. 
Many weavers look for textured yarn. It is perfect for making sheep, dinosaurs teddies etc. I made myself a chunky waist(waste) coat which is proving to be warm and durable.
Later I will post pictures 

Little bits can also be used in needle felting projects


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice. If you want to find out if it will pill, knit a (very) small sample, wash, dry and tuck into your clothing at a place where it will get substantial wear for a week - that will give you an idea of how it will wear.


----------



## pgf (May 1, 2011)

Does anyone have te link to this Wilton "breaking" tutorial?


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

pgf said:


> Does anyone have te link to this Wilton "breaking" tutorial?


Sorry - I should have included it. Here is a whole list of her breaking tutorials:

https://www.youtube.com/user/ChemKnitsBlog/search?query=break


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

pgf said:


> Does anyone have te link to this Wilton "breaking" tutorial?


On the chemknits channel on YouTube , type in 'breaking Wilton's violet'. You will find a whole selection of dye videos on this subject


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Reba these are gorgeous


----------

